
Rome people publish a map of drug dealers to fight narcotraffic - particolaro
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?authuser=0&hl=it&mid=z_vYGrwZgb7w.kmQtnQurm6Ds
======
olh
My life as an ocasional stoner would be easier if I had a map like this one
for my area.

~~~
atmosx
Its not like that actually. If you could read Italian you would understand
that the area is extremely dangerous, anythnig can happen at any time. People
get shot just by tresspassing, the people living in the area are desperate and
the police does not care (probably bribed?). There are many corps found along
syringes and so forth. Its not like a guy in college who sells pot in his dorm
or something...

In some areas Athens is like that (e.g. Omonia Square at night).

~~~
cgore
Italy makes some really good firearms, I'm a big fan of Beretta. Too bad only
criminals can easily have them in Italy itself. Life would be a lot safer for
these people if people besides criminals and bribed cops had them.

~~~
vacri
Italy has a homicide rate of 0.9/100k. The US, homeland of your argument 'if
only X had a gun!' and where concealed carry is rife, has as homicide rate of
4.7/100k.

Seems to me that the Italians are doing better here.

~~~
joshuapants
New York State has a murder rate of 4.4/100k. New York State has fairly
stringent, by American standards at least, firearms laws. Vermont has a murder
rate of 1/100k, on par with Italy. Vermont has almost no firearms laws beyond
the federal ones, and in fact anyone over the age of 18 can carry a concealed
handgun with no permit required.

It's almost like there are different factors that affect crime rates than
simple access to firearms :^)

~~~
vacri
That's beautifully cherry-picked data, given that Vermont's most populous city
only has 42k people in it. My home suburb has 60k, for comparison.

Would that be considered one of your 'different factors', that it has no real
urban environments to compare to New York (eg NYC 8M) or Italy (eg Rome 4M)?
Hardly an apples-to-apples comparison.

~~~
joshuapants
By your logic it sounds like we should be banning cities rather than banning
guns. Additionally, it makes the comparison of the US and Italy invalid,
because the two are in no way comparable in terms of population.

Let's try Washington, D.C. (population ~600,000) with almost 22 murders per
100k vs Houston, TX (population ~2 million) which had 11.8 murders per
100,000. Both are urban environments, and in this case the more populous one
did not have a higher homicide rate.

But let's back up for a second and see if these differences are even
meaningful. Comparing the overall rates for the US and and Italy (and assuming
that all people are equally likely to be murdered), you have a 0.00001% chance
of getting murdered in Italy and a 0.00005% chance of getting murdered in the
US.

~~~
vacri
I'm pointing out that Vermont doesn't have any dense urban environments. You
should look at criminology more before making some of the crazy claims you're
making. Yes, more crime happens in urban environments; criminology is pretty
clear on this. But what you originally did was point to a largely non-urban
area and claim it as a counterpoint to places that have dense urban locations.

 _you have a 0.00001% chance of getting murdered in Italy and a 0.00005%
chance of getting murdered in the US._

Presenting the statistics this way? Yes, you really do need to study
criminology a bit more to understand why this is a bad way to present data. In
Honduras, you have a 0.0009% chances of getting murdered (per year). Still
sounds tiny, yet that country is the murder capital of the world and very much
not safe to live in.

It's also worth noting that I never said that crime was directly proportional
to population.

Edit: the other side of the 0.00005% argument is: if you're making the
argument that it's really rare to die from guns, then why bother with the 'if
only X had a gun' argument? If it's that 'rare', why bother making that
argument in the first place?

------
jpatokal
Helsinki, Finland had what amounted to a crowdsourced version of this that
allowed reporting of any public safety issue:
[http://www.lahivinkki.com](http://www.lahivinkki.com)

The core problem with any service like this is twofold: you first need to get
enough volume to make it sustainable, and then you need a lot of human
moderation to clean up the junk.

~~~
Zigurd
I think I met half the addicts in Helsiki one night while jet lagged: The taxi
diver took me to the wrong hotel - a Soviet-inspired hulk on the plaza with
the bus terminal - after a meeting at Nokia. I woke up at 3am. Hadn't eaten
all day. There was a 24 hour McDonalds next door. Yeah, that's who's there at
3am. The whole scene was about as candy-ass as the kleinmotorrad bikers in
Vienna. Not exactly a no-go zone.

I see from the map that it's pretty likely that there was a good deal of
commerce in other than Big Macs on that night.

~~~
Gravityloss
That hotel's even quite new. The architecture in Helsinki's been on a roll of
failures recently.

------
atmosx
I am extremely impressed!!!! It's like if the public is doing the job the
police can not (or does not want to) do!

~~~
Mandatum
Until someone gets pissed at their neighbour.

------
jpatokal
This appears to be just some random anonymous person's collection of points on
a Google My Map...?

------
chapwnz
I don't know what to say, I don't even know if I should be proud to be
Italian.

------
nwrk
heh, true 'trip'advisor in a way

